# why do my photos look pixelated like this



## shariha96 (Jul 14, 2008)

For some reason all my photos are coming out pixelated like this one.  Can anyone let me know what I am doing wrong I have a Kodak EasyShare.  I know it's an amature camera.  Any help would be great


----------



## Sandspur (Jul 14, 2008)

Whoops!

Somebody (was it you?) has set the camera to an ISO rating of 1600.

That's WAY to high for normal shots.  That's where the digital noise is coming from.

Turn it down ... to 200 or so, and you'll get rid of the problem.

Most cameras - even the really expensive ones - have problems like that at such high ISOs.

Good luck!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

damn...that pic is huge


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 14, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> damn...that pic is huge




lol no offense shariha but that is quite possibly the biggest picture i've seen on here....

i can't read your exif for some reason but Sandspur can... and you should listen to his sound advice....


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 14, 2008)

haha...now because of you.... TPF is running low on bandwith 








jk


----------



## Joves (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah ISO1600 is way too high for a P&S and, alot of Dslrs. Indoors the fastest you want the camera to be at is ISO400. It will require you to shoot in manual and, learning what is best with your camera by trial and, error. Or the old fashioned way. You can try doing some test shots indoor on inanimate objects and, tweaking the settings. When you get a good picture remember that setting or, make a note then use it again in the same situation. I still keep a notebook but, not as much now since the cameras keep the settings for me now.


----------



## driftking2k (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol super high iso....

try setting it to 400 and below


----------



## Battou (Jul 14, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> damn...that pic is huge



This was so that it would be garenteed that we would be able to see the noise. Given the OP's post count it's safe to assume that they did not realize that TPF's userbase does not require a 100% image to see the niose. 



dEARlEADER said:


> toofpaste said:
> 
> 
> > damn...that pic is huge
> ...



I've seen bigger, not here but I have seen bigger, you don't want to know how long it takes scroll over an image that is in excess of 9000px to the short side 





To the OP:
Yes, that is excessive ISO settings.


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 15, 2008)

At first glance, the main problem does look like noise, but there's not an easy way, as far as I can recall, to change the ISO on these cameras...  I do know, though, that the EasyShare PC software had this filter that can be applied that makes it look like it was painted using brush strokes which is what it looks like particularly in the areas around her collar.  

So high ISO-related noise for sure, but check the settings on your computer to see if this filter is turned on by default.  It's been a while since I used the EasyShare software so that's as much information as I can provide.


----------

